# Thai Micro Crabs



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Limnopilos naiyanetri, the Thai Micro crab


So my LFS has some of these and I find them utterly adorable (inverts will always be my weakness)

However, I cant seem to find that much info on them D:


Does anyone know whats best to feed them, how many I can have in a 5 gallon tank, and if they can have tankmates? (Not in a 5 gallon, just in general) I know they are fully freshwater.

I saw some people able to keep them with fish and shrimp and in small groups of themselves so they seem to be pretty peaceful, does any one actually have first hand experience?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No first hand experience first of all, but I'm a huge fan.
Peaceful animals, feed them whatever you'd feed shrimp (no special feeding requirements). Off the top of my head parameters should be slightly acidic but I think they are adaptable. Not territorial so you could have quite a few in a 5 gallon. Breeding has been achieved but larvae have never been raised to adulthood (last I heard...). Average life span 9 months- 1 year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Olympia said:


> No first hand experience first of all, but I'm a huge fan.
> Peaceful animals, feed them whatever you'd feed shrimp (no special feeding requirements). Off the top of my head parameters should be slightly acidic but I think they are adaptable. Not territorial so you could have quite a few in a 5 gallon. Breeding has been achieved but larvae have never been raised to adulthood (last I heard...). Average life span 9 months- 1 year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you!

I do like them as well, even if they are vaguely spider-like. Really interesting creatures though it seems they like to hide all the time. I hope I'll be able to get to see them when I get them X)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No problem. Post some photos when you get them, such cool little things.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Yes, pic!! They are fresh water, right?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, fully aquatic and freshwater c:


----------

